# La Primadora Laguito Cigar Review - Pretty Bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have never seen the term 'dog rocket' used more to describe a brand of cigar than La Primadora. I must admit I tried it without giving it much h...

Read the full review here: La Primadora Laguito Cigar Review - Pretty Bad


----------

